

The french fintech startup Finexkap raises $22.5M - gauriage
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/18/finexkap-offering-working-capital-to-smbs-in-france-raises-22-5m/

======
mrondeau
Everybody should move to France just for that

------
sbfrr
Securitization looks definitely more appealing than Kim K's ass !

------
TJViser
That's a huge amount for a french start-up with no turnover yet !

~~~
leaveran
IMPRESSIVE

~~~
Gepsens
Indeed

